# 16/08/2014- NSW Northside - Mood Swings



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

The forecast showed Saturday morning to a momentary break before spell of wind and rain. Enough encouragement to get four yakkers out of bed on a wintery morning, PaulB, MrX, Bertros and me. It was good to finally meet Bertros (Matt), funny how you can fish the same spot for a time and not cross paths.
So many reasons not to go fishing in Winter. When I left the warmth of the car to unload the yak I was thinking of all of them.
"Why?"
As the dawn unfolded my question was answered. All negative thoughts vanquished!










Like dogs on their daily walk we sniffed at all the usual spots and marked a few new ones. Lots of good soundings, no action. Don't stress be patient.

Mark the fly fisherman powered up and shared some intel. He had caught kings yesterday with an 85 in the mix. Then Tom caught something at last. A yakka sized pike that went out for a king. Anticipation levels rising.









Over the next hours I kept an eye on Mark the king barometer but his fly rod was swishing and not bending. Eventually he headed home. I decided to do the same. Rueful acceptance.

The SW'er was picking up, the window was closing. Up North a change of weather was being forged. Time to go.










The wind was from the South but the storm was closing from the North. Maybe there would be enough time to get to the ramp?

















Na, not a chance. Soaking on the outside, drips off the hat brim, no fish. Don't care anymore, dry, warm Kokatats!
Winter.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Thats the winter I expect. That carnster hes an anomaly.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Zed said:


> Thats the winter I expect. That carnster hes an anomaly.


That's the Winter I expect too Zed. 
Treat them mean and keep them keen.
It has been a mild Winter though. Sea temps have only dropped recently.
The Yellowtail kings have been active on the outer reefs in 70-130 meters. Too far for the yak unfortunately.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Great report Gary, sorry I couldn't make that one.
But then again


----------



## leapyear (Jan 29, 2014)

It was a nice couple of hours in that little window before the front moved in. I donutted out there too but for some reef junk. Sounder problems had me making a successful repair job with the scissors and pliers before launch...but it packed up again about 45 mins in and I couldn't revive it. Fished a couple of marks with frustratingly little action. Made it back to the car just in time - by the time I turned onto pittwater rd it was coming down in buckets...


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Great to see you guys out there with your winter Woolies!

Hopefully my shoulder settles before it warms up.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Managed a couple of pan sized snaps. Hooked the bottom, then it started moving, just the hint of a headshake or tail beat - then it woke up. Drag screaming, rod tip twisted back under the kayak - it showed no mercy, just rubbed me off a couple of seconds later. Matt heard me scream from a long long way away. Bastard Kings.....


----------



## DAC (Aug 29, 2008)

Great report Gary,
Looks like I didn't miss out this time...
How does paulb always seem to get amongst it?
Nice pic of the looming squall!
DaveC


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

leapyear said:


> It was a nice couple of hours in that little window before the front moved in. I donutted out there too but for some reef junk. Sounder problems had me making a successful repair job with the scissors and pliers before launch...but it packed up again about 45 mins in and I couldn't revive it. Fished a couple of marks with frustratingly little action. Made it back to the car just in time - by the time I turned onto pittwater rd it was coming down in buckets...


Were you in your Superlight?
Some days technology conspires against you. I don't think the sounder mattered. There were good soundings all over and nothing looked at our offerings. Tom mused that sounder was just throwing simulator mode in now and then as a selling feature.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

DAC said:


> Great report Gary,
> Looks like I didn't miss out this time...
> How does paulb always seem to get amongst it?
> Nice pic of the looming squall!
> DaveC


Paul is always in the spot where fish are hungriest most of the time.
Longie sure provides a stage to watch the elements at work.
I'm sure Kerry would have loved capturing the mood.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

dru said:


> Great to see you guys out there with your winter Woolies!
> 
> Hopefully my shoulder settles before it warms up.


All the best for the recovery Dru. You could put some hours up on the TI. I'm sure it would make an awesome Longy yak with one hooked up and the other controlling the yak.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Yep, that's winter fishing - those pics look gloomy Garry. At least it wasn't raining at launch. It doesn't really matter if it glasses off then pisses down when you're already out there in the elements - liberating. One solid snapper, and one light-gear smoking for me (I'm calling it a YFT). Bite sized stinking pike was set free after a couple of hours. Good to meet you Matt. DAC, you're a pussy!


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh man I would trade Saturday sport for Saturday donut at longy with soaking in a heartbeat dudes. So jealous.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

avayak said:


> dru said:
> 
> 
> > Great to see you guys out there with your winter Woolies!
> ...


Cheers bloke. Goal for the new season is fishing Longy with SWMBO. The TI is her boat afterall. Yesterday was my first paddle in roughly 6 months. Feels good! Longy might only be a couple of weeks away.

8)


----------



## leapyear (Jan 29, 2014)

avayak said:


> leapyear said:
> 
> 
> > It was a nice couple of hours in that little window before the front moved in. I donutted out there too but for some reef junk. Sounder problems had me making a successful repair job with the scissors and pliers before launch...but it packed up again about 45 mins in and I couldn't revive it. Fished a couple of marks with frustratingly little action. Made it back to the car just in time - by the time I turned onto pittwater rd it was coming down in buckets...
> ...


Haha yeah...it's almost worse knowing that there's fish below that don't want a bar of your offerings than being blissfully ignorant.

And yep, the green and yellow supalite.


----------

